# anybody here hunting small game with air rifles



## mr100fps (Nov 1, 2011)

just looking for a hunting buddy to do some small game hunting with air rifles........mostly squirrel and a few others.....



before all these negative comments start rolling in ... just let me say,,.i own shot guns and i mostly use them for duck ,quail,pheasant etc......i am an excellent shot with them also. i have worked on a trap and skeet and also sporting clays range since i was able to hold a shot gun......i just like using an air rifle for squirrels and a few other game cause its more challenging,,and also the report (discharge,blast ) does not scare the game away like shot guns and 22's.....i tend to see more game around without that big blast scaring everything away thats within a 1/2 mile of you.

you would be surprised of the power of some of these new air guns on the market today...especially the new pellets for them also.....i have taken down racoon,squirrel oppossum,crows etc..,and a few neighborhood pests that i rather not say lol......anyway guys shoot me an e-mail or something or even just comment,,would love to hear some stories..........shoot straight my friends


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

You ever play around with CCI's CB longs? They are alot of fun, killed everything I have shot at with those. I have been looking into a new air rifle, been wanting to try a piston gun vs springer. Something with a fixed barrel , lever cocked. What ya got? I had a gamo springer break barrel and it was very sensitive to how it was held, I did not like that.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Modern air guns are amazing. They have big bore air guns for big game like deer and hogs that take them cleanly. I've never shot one that big but have a .22 cal pellet gun that is awesome. Only shot a few squirrels with it but it's fun for sure.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I killed several pigeons and a good sized groundhog with my Gamo 22 Big Cat this summer


----------



## mr100fps (Nov 1, 2011)

never mssed around with the cci's cb longs....gave my old collection to my son-760 pump master .177 ,american classic pump pistol .177 ,sheridan 8 pump rifle .22,sheridean pump pistol .22 , daisy red ryder, all these guns were bought in the 1980's and still work great, i just bought him a ruger explorer for his birthday. he is only 8 yrs old and is doing good with the ruger, its a youth gun with a short stock and 600fps......he cant handle the other guns yet,except for the daisy. when he is 10 yrs i will give him the 410 and a 22 lr.

as far as i go ...since i gave him all my guns this year so i can start a new collection of adult air rifles... i have a crosman phantom 1000x camo'd with a centerpoint ar 3-9x32 rd/gr illuminated mildot scope. its a real accurate gun with plenty of knock down power for small game . 1200FPS WITH PBA AMMO----1000 FPS WITH LEAD---ITS ALL ABOUT SHOT PLACEMENT !!!! heart/lung and head shots...your ammo is # 2...i use gamo red fire , my gun loves them. i can hit a quarter at 30 yards consistantly. there are sooooo many mixed reviews about air guns today...im 40 now and one of my first air guns was the crosman 760 pump master..i have killed rabbit,oppossum,crow,duck,squirrel..etc...i can go on and on about how many animals i droped with this gun in my younger years....i then saved enough allowance to buy the sheridan .22....great knock down power on them also....for me it was all about shooting the gun and practicing alot to get the feel of your gun..if it feels great in your hands and balances well in due time your accuracy will just fall rite into place...if not..well sell it and try something else...i was always a fan of crosman/benjamin/sheridan growing up and never had a problem with thier product.....now on the flip side, my neighbor had a daisy 880 pump that i couldnt shoot worth a crap..

so with all that being said..... i am saving for the benjamin trail np 1100 .22 that is a definate buy for me !!!!and then i would like to get the gamo socom extreme .22....or atleast one of the hard hitting .22 gamo guns that are around 1650 fps........peace out guys and shoot straight

ps. i will be headed out tomorrow morning to the wma in surrey county for some good squirrel hunting


----------

